# Possible egg bound tip



## wellington (Jul 21, 2017)

Taking your tortoise for a car ride seems to always make them poop.
Well, it works for a tortoise that is slow at getting the eggs out too.
I have noticed a few times with my one female that if she is going to lay eggs that probably are not fertile, she doesn't dig. She just has them on top of the ground/enclosure. Well, this time she has been taking longer then usual to lay more eggs after the first one was found on the ground. She also did not want to walk or use her back legs and wasn't eating. So, after about 5 days of this, 3 days of not wanting to walk and many long warm soaks and me pulling and pushing her back legs, I finally took her to a vet. 
It was going to be an emergency visit as they had no open appointments and I asked to see the best one they had for tortoises. So, with that, I pack up up and off we went. With all the traffic, it took us about half an hour to get there. I pick her up from the tub she rode in, and plop comes an egg. Really Lucy, she couldn't have done that before. So, I go into the clinic and let them know what happened and that I will cancel the appointment for now. At this point I now know it's eggs and not something else. So, as I am picking Lucy up to show her to the receptionist, out plops two more. The ride home produced one more. 
So, a long warm soak just before the 1/2 hour car ride saved me over 3 hundred dollars.
Something to keep in mind if you think your tortoise is egg bound and of course it works for getting a tortoise to poop.


----------



## Carol S (Jul 21, 2017)

Thanks for the information.


----------

